# Tea tree amounts



## Cttx2ne (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a brand new soap maker and wand to make an olive oil based soap with tea tree oil. How much oil do I put into a 2 lb loaf that will be very aromatic and make your skin tingle?

Thx!


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 16, 2015)

Tea tree has never made my skin tingle. Peppermint or menthol or eucalyptus yes, but tea tree? Nope. That said .5 oz PPO is very aromatic.


----------



## SoapBro (Feb 17, 2015)

To get to a point where your tea tree soap tingles would require you to use an impossible amount on tea tree oil and it would actually be a bad thing, for the same reason you're not suppose to swallow tea tree, applying too much of it to the skin can cause the same symptoms as swallowing it, headaches, fast heart rate and the shakes, basically in high amounts tea tree damages the nervous system, i wouldnt want to use a product that has that much tea tree in it. :???:


----------



## Susie (Feb 17, 2015)

You probably would not be able to tolerate the smell of soap made with 0.5 oz PPO pure tea tree oil anywhere in your house.  Tea Tree is extremely strong.  I would use no more than 0.25 oz PPO, and would truly hesitate to use that much.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree with the others. .5 would even be too much for me scent wise. I use .25 and it's plenty strong for me.

Also, with 100% OO you are going to want to cure it 4-6 months at minimum. Longer is better.  I wouldn't want to smell a strong Tea Tree for that long.  I personally do not like 100% OO soap no matter how old it is.  Just my personal preference.  I much prefer bastille over castile.


----------



## earthsoap (Jan 23, 2019)

So 1- 1/4 oz TTO for a 6lb cp batch would be fine??


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

earthsoap said:


> So 1- 1/4 oz TTO for a 6lb cp batch would be fine??



This post is over 4 years old you would be better starting a new thread. More likely to get a response.  [emoji3]


----------

